# Pdi Suggestion For 312Bh



## RobNKY (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Everyone. We have our PDI scheduled for Thursday on our new 312BH. I downloaded the PDI checklist from this site, and it is very helpful.

I'm interested in any other suggestions that folks might have on how to make the most of this process. I'm aware of suggestions to video tape the demonstration of the operation of the various appliances and systems, and I think we will do that.

One question I have is how picky can/should we be on cosmetic things? I've already done a quick look at the trailer, and I noticed a few things like some small bubbles on the decals, very minor blemishes on the interior trim, etc. I'd like to get all this fixed as my thinking is it should be as close to perfect as possible given that it is brand new. But, is there any limit to what is reasonable and/or realistic to have addressed as part of a new purchase.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

RobNKY said:


> ..... is there any limit to what is reasonable and/or realistic to have addressed as part of a new purchase.


No limit...have them fix and/or document (in writing) all of the concerns you find during the PDI. As far as the bubbles in the decals...if the unit is new and you already see this, I would have the dealer write a separate warranty for the decals, where you have the option of coming back within say 1-2 years to have them replaced.

One thing that can make the process go well, and smooth over the dealer is to send them the PDI (assuming you took mine) before you arrive. This way they will know ahead of time exactly what you are going to be looking over.

Finally...if you can actually spend the night in the trailer (in dealer lot of course) the night before you purchase the trailer, it will go a LONG way in helping you find all the "little" things. Ask dealer to charge battery and fill water tank. Then live in the trailer as if you were camping without power. This will ensure everything is working that uses 12v power and all pumps are working and not leaking. Then switch over to 120v power once you are sure all 12v items have been tested.

...ENJOY!!!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Finally...if you can actually spend the night in the trailer (in dealer lot of course) the night before you purchase the trailer, it will go a LONG way in helping you find all the "little" things. Ask dealer to charge battery and fill water tank. Then live in the trailer as if you were camping without power. This will ensure everything is working that uses 12v power and all pumps are working and not leaking. Then switch over to 120v power once you are sure all 12v items have been tested.
> 
> ...ENJOY!!!


Great advice. Holman's will allow you to spend the night in the trailer. We did this when we purchased our 301BQ from Holman's. Nice to be able to look things over and take your time with no salesman around.

DAN


----------



## RobNKY (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks Jim and Dan. Jim-I did download your checklist and it is great. Excellent idea to email this ahead of time.

I'll make sure we note every little issue we find. Thanks for the advice.

Rob


----------

